# Wolfmoon Cemetery Yard Haunt 2011



## wolfmoon (Nov 5, 2006)

Here are my pictures from last years Halloween. We moved to a new house so I had to do a little rearranging. This year we added spiders to the house and they turned out a big hit.

These are some night shots from the front yard. There is a also a cemetery gate in the pictures (hard to see) that our neighbors like so much that they said we should leave it up all year. The last picture is of our indoor decorations on our mantel.

You can view more photos of our cemetery at http://www.wolfmooncemetery.blogspot.com/


----------



## wolfmoon (Nov 5, 2006)

Here's some more shots.


----------



## wolfmoon (Nov 5, 2006)

And here's some inside shots.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very nice! You've got some great tombstones, lovely spiders, and I'm totally coveting your decorated fireplace.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Nice job, inside and out!


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

love it!!!! awsome


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Great job on the lighting!!!! That is not easy when you have a street lamp washing out a lot of the color. You used a good combination of reds and blues in your lighting which creates a nice layered look. I really need to work on my color variation. 

And I love the tombstones. Were they hand made or store bought? If they were hand made, then my hat off to the artist.


.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Very nice both inside and out. I also love your mantel setup inside.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

i'm loving that freddy! great job! love the lighting too!!


----------



## wolfmoon (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks for the comments on the mantel - my husband thought I went a little overboard inside. But I think it was just right.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Great Pictures and Excellent Lighting...


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Super Cool Spiders! nice setup all around. I really like that you've got the lighting worked out, I fight with mine every year


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Looks great Wolfmoon. Some fantastic tombstones and your lighting is perfect too. Well done.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Large spiders look awesome.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Very beautiful both inside and outside. I love your lighting too.


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Beautiful! Love the fireplace! I think it was 'just right' too!  The spiders cast a wonderful shadow on the house in the night shots! Well done!


----------

